# Paul Is Undead: The British Zombie Invasion



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a cool head's up from my sister - she of the Masters in English degree - and me of the lowly Master of Scaremonies degree from Transylvania University.

Can your horrific little hearts stand another mash-up - this time a more recent historical/musical one?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2009/jul/31/beatles-zombie-mashup


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Noooooooo!!!!!!!:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Double Feature has picked up the option for a film version.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=15119


----------

